# Missing Snow Bengal LL30



## Meowwoof (Jul 27, 2011)

Bit of a stab in the dark but hey im desperate. Indi our much loved Snow Bengal has gone missing. Hes only done this once before, when we first moved here. He usually only goes as far as next door and stick with our other to cats (The A Team lol) 
Anyway, hes the cat in my profile pic. Hes neutered and has big blue eyes, big muscular build and looks a bit scary. He might swipe if scared but wont ever bite. Hes not chipped and he left his collar at home. 
Missing from top end of Llandudno. He has problems with his eyes, has ulcers on them which hes currently been treated for. Been gone since Sat lunch time


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Not that he would make it down over the mountains unless someone picked him up, but I will keep my ears to the ground this end ... hope he's home soon - Clare x


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear Indi is missing. I know how hard it is when your cat goes awol. You must be especially keen to have him home to treat his eyes, poor thing!
Have you put up any posters / leaflets? There is a really good sticky on here about what to do when your cat goes missing. When Oscar went awol in January I took the advice on here and he did find his way home after 5 days, so please don't give up hope. I know a lot of cats have been reunited after much longer periods of time. Sending hugs and hope x


----------

